# Just bought a Gheenoe NMZ from a Tennessee skiffer.



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope to get her wet this week in the Galveston TX bay area.  Rich


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

hey rich stroker slow she's new to your water


----------



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

Weathers looking a little rough for the weekend. Rain has never bothered me but lately, there's been a lot of electricity in the storms.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

make with the pics


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No pics no proof Rich! ;D Where you plan on taking it out?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Finally had some free time and took her to Anahuac today. Only in the water a half hour or so. I had some 'issues' which I will detail soon. Probably tomorrow after I re-do my trolling motor mount, Let's just say that I was glad that I had a large bilge pump! Ha ha. Rich


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Youll get it figured out!


----------

